# Vorschlag zur Gildenübersicht



## hubutz (8. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ich finde euere Gildenübersicht sehr schön gelungen, aber ich fände es gut, wenn man bei der Auflistung der einzelnen Chars auch gleich noch deren Berufe sehen würde (müssten ja nur Abküs sein, die irgendwo dann auch noch gleich erklärt sind).

Danke für euer Gehör.


----------



## Glurak (8. April 2005)

ja währe nich schlecht aber etwas das überprüft (irgendwie halt) ob bestimmte leute auch wirklich noch in der Gilde sind fänd ich gut 

da wir z.b. einige leute drin stehen haben die gar nihc mehr zu gilde Gehören da sie aber ihre chars nicht mehr uploaden geschweige denn überhaupt noch mit denen spielen werden diese natrülich hier auch nicht entfernt 


währe also gut wenn es da irgendwie ne LÖsung geben würde.


----------



## hubutz (12. April 2005)

Glurak schrieb:
			
		

> ja währe nich schlecht aber etwas das überprüft (irgendwie halt) ob bestimmte leute auch wirklich noch in der Gilde sind fänd ich gut
> 
> da wir z.b. einige leute drin stehen haben die gar nihc mehr zu gilde Gehören da sie aber ihre chars nicht mehr uploaden geschweige denn überhaupt noch mit denen spielen werden diese natrülich hier auch nicht entfernt
> währe also gut wenn es da irgendwie ne LÖsung geben würde.
> [post="85885"][/post]​




Ja, dieses Problem stellt sich bei uns auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (12. April 2005)

hubutz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich finde euere Gildenübersicht sehr schön gelungen, aber ich fände es gut, wenn man bei der Auflistung der einzelnen Chars auch gleich noch deren Berufe sehen würde (müssten ja nur Abküs sein, die irgendwo dann auch noch gleich erklärt sind).
> 
> ...



es werden im neuen herold chars die über einen bestimmten zeitraum nicht aktualissiert wurden aus dem herold entfernt.


----------



## hubutz (12. April 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> es werden im neuen herold chars die über einen bestimmten zeitraum nicht aktualissiert wurden aus dem herold entfernt.
> [post="86144"][/post]​



Hört sich gut an, kannst du mir noch sagen wie hoch dieser Zeitraum ist? Interessiert mich wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man muss da ja nen guten Kompromiss finden (stell ich mir sehr schwierig vor).


----------



## B3N (12. April 2005)

Im Moment gibts dazu noch keine genauen Informationen, da sich der "neue" Herold welcher dann in Zukunft auch unter www.blasc.de zu finden sein wird, noch in der Entwicklung befindet. :>


----------



## hubutz (13. April 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Im Moment gibts dazu noch keine genauen Informationen, da sich der "neue" Herold welcher dann in Zukunft auch unter www.blasc.de zu finden sein wird, noch in der Entwicklung befindet. :>
> [post="86179"][/post]​




Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ne andere Frage, einer unserer Member ist von der Ally- auf Hordenseite gewechselt, hat aber seinen Nick beibehalten. Allerdings wird sein Horden-Ava nicht hochgeladen... Es wird immer nur noch der Ally angezeigt, kann man da irgendwas drehen? Laut seinen Aussagen hat er Blasc auch mehrmals deinstalliert, reinstalliert etc.

?: Hab in nem anderen Thread ne Lösung gelesen, falls es nicht geht meld ich mich nochma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

